# Shower screen



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I ordered a new shower screen for my Classic as a last moment addition to an order for bits the other day and what turned up isn't the same as the one on my machine, have I ordered the wrong bit?

Mine was just a disc with very small holes on the bottom, slightly larger openings on the top but the replacement is a disc with large holes covered with mesh.

Mark


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I also ordered an unpressurised basket, am I right in assuming that the plastic plug beneath the pressurised basket that came with the machine is no longer required with the new basket?

cheers

Mark


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Link for the shower screen?

Bin the plastic thing, no need any more.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

It's this one;

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0300-gaggia-shower-plate.html

Text says OE for Gaggia and notes Classic but it isn't what I have on my machine

Mark


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Does it fit ? If so it doesn't really matter if it looks different.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It look alike the one that I had on my Classic when I had one. Fit it and fire away.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Mine is away having a service so I will have to wait until it gets back but as the website says classic I assume it will fit

Mark


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Threeracers said:


> ..... so I will have to wait until it gets back but as the website says classic I assume it will fit............Mark


if you're not happy with the replacement - PM your address

i have an original screen i can pop in the post

not needed; as i use IMS screens now......


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the offer John, will come back to you if I have a problem

Mark


----------

